# Body shop recommendations Glasgow



## Arden Andy VXR

Looking to get a front end respray to get rid of horrendous stone chipping to the front of my car so looking for recommendations in the Glasgow area.

Anyone had good work done recently?


----------



## aiky007

Not glasgow m8,but lothian bodyshop in whitburn,west lothian, done my Arden blue Meriva. Finish was perfect and they are the only guys I use to paint my motors. My E93 its getting done this week,6th car I've had them work on.


----------



## Walesy.

pro-Body shop in Cambuslang and Coatbridge mate.

Ian and his guys are the only guys who get near my cars.


----------



## Arden Andy VXR

Walesy. said:


> pro-Body shop in Cambuslang and Coatbridge mate.
> 
> Ian and his guys are the only guys who get near my cars.


Is that out by the old chemical guys unit?


----------



## Scomar44

Arden Andy VXR said:


> Is that out by the old chemical guys unit?


I think it is.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy.

Arden Andy VXR said:


> Is that out by the old chemical guys unit?


Sure is mate, he now has one in Coatbridge too.

Ian blew in my silver BMW too, the door had a dent in it and the clear was damaged. He took it for a day and when I got it back, the match was unreal.

There is another one in Thornliebank who repair our company cars via LEX, I seen a job on a silver BMW front end and it was perfect.


----------



## donnyboy

Walesy. said:


> There is another one in Thornliebank who repair our company cars via LEX, I seen a job on a silver BMW front end and it was perfect.


http://www.gordoncooleycoachbuilders.co.uk/about-us

They did my car years ago through insurance. Was rear ended so needed new bumper. Did a great job. :thumb:


----------



## Walesy.

donnyboy said:


> http://www.gordoncooleycoachbuilders.co.uk/about-us
> 
> They did my car years ago through insurance. Was rear ended so needed new bumper. Did a great job. :thumb:


Yip...thats them!


----------



## Jeebsy

Touch Ups (in then process of moving from Polmadie to beside Halfords Rutherglen as we speak) are excellent, they've done a few jobs for me and always been great.


----------



## garage_dweller

Jeebsy said:


> Touch Ups (in then process of moving from Polmadie to beside Halfords Rutherglen as we speak) are excellent, they've done a few jobs for me and always been great.


Thats good to know, as it's about 2 mins drive from my office. Although Polmadie is closer


----------



## Arden Andy VXR

Thanks for the replies, in the process of getting quotes


----------

